# DISH Pro Hybrid Switch (DPH42) Now Available



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

Ships June 7th . . . https://store.dishdepot.com/dish-dph-42-switch-pre-order-only-ships-june-7-2017

- allows dual Hopper 3s on a single DPP LNBF dish
- allows plug-and-play Winegard SK1000 Hopper 3 use for RVers


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

$80 ... not cheap...


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

As an RV'er that owns all his Dish equipment, that's cheaper than buying a pair of hybrid LNBF's ($110) and modifying my 1K4 dish to use them. And I'll still have the option of using the 77 sat in tight quarters where hitting the 61.5 and 72.7 spread is difficult or impossible.


----------



## l'Aucherie (May 8, 2010)

I've been waiting for this switch so that I can upgrade from a Hopper 1 to a 3 while sticking with my proLNB setup.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

NYDutch said:


> As an RV'er that owns all his Dish equipment, that's cheaper than buying a pair of hybrid LNBF's ($110) and modifying my 1K4 dish to use them. And I'll still have the option of using the 77 sat in tight quarters where hitting the 61.5 and 72.7 spread is difficult or impossible.


Yep. The DPH42 allows for multiple wiring solutions that are of particular interest to RVers . . .


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the diagrams! They help a lot in picturing how it will all work together.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

Now I wonder if you can "cross the streams" like with the older Hoppers . . .

http://www.satelliteguys.us/xen/posts/3996716/


----------



## monroef (May 31, 2017)

Zulu said:


> Ships June 7th . . . https://store.dishdepot.com/dish-dph-42-switch-pre-order-only-ships-june-7-2017
> 
> - allows dual Hopper 3s on a single DPP LNBF dish
> - allows plug-and-play Winegard SK1000 Hopper 3 use for RVers


Dish is claiming that even with the DPH42 they are not going to allow two Hopper 3's on the same account. Man I hope they change this. I won't upgrade unless I can have two.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

monroef said:


> Dish is claiming that even with the DPH42 they are not going to allow two Hopper 3's on the same account. Man I hope they change this. I won't upgrade unless I can have two.


DISH appears to be letting people use two Hopper 3s on one account (and one dish with a DPH42). See Two Hopper 3 Install is Scheduled

Also, you can "cross the streams" (and get 32 tuners) by connecting two Hybrid Solo Hubs together like so:
_Keep in mind that this is for an RV install, but a house install would be similar sans Winegard Travler and AB switches._


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scheduled ... well, I must see how the two H3 would be allowed to exist in one customer account
soon we will know


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> scheduled ... well, I must see how the two H3 would be allowed to exist in one customer account
> soon we will know


Is there a follow up on this? Did it work?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nope
waiting
perhaps, soon


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Zulu said:


> DISH appears to be letting people use two Hopper 3s on one account (and one dish with a DPH42). See Two Hopper 3 Install is Scheduled
> 
> Also, you can "cross the streams" (and get 32 tuners) by connecting two Hybrid Solo Hubs together like so:
> _Keep in mind that this is for an RV install, but a house install would be similar sans Winegard Travler and AB switches._


You could eliminate one A/B switch and the need for three lines from the portable dish to the RV to two lines by mounting a second DPH42 right on the dish.


----------

